

The Eight Commandments of Management - rhhfla
http://sophisticatedfinance.typepad.com/sophisticated_finance/2010/07/management-simplified.html

======
johnohara
Hmmm. I was promised eight and got seven.

Isn't counting the whole idea behind sophisticated finance?

Never-the-less (pun intended), seven good points.

~~~
rhhfla
Counting is not one of the 3 commandments of finance ;)

